Ask HN: What kind of side projects are you working on? - gembird
======
acesubido
A simple CSS/JS library recreating the Windows 8 Modal. Still working on
tablet/mobile support (which im pretty sure is just a css style cursor:
pointer;)

[http://ace-subido.github.io/windows8-metro-modal](http://ace-
subido.github.io/windows8-metro-modal)

Another side project I'm currently in the process of designing:

Personal Problem: Me and my wife have some folders with so many random files.
Too troublesome and time consuming maintaining it to be clean and organized.
Pictures should be in a specific folder, installers in another one, etc. an
example is the "Downloads Folder"

Solution: A small command-line utility that organizes a folder on where it
runs from. This small command-line tool has only one parameter: a JSON file
that contains "Rules" on what it will do on specific files. ex: .mp3's should
be placed on a folder, .docs on another, etc. And so on and so forth. It could
also come as an "installable" service/daemon that watches over folders. Still
learning more about Scala, it's used in where I work, may write this command-
line tool in that language for educational purposes.

~~~
spdmn
A simple script (in linux, windows or whatever) could do that no problem. In
fact, I'm pretty sure something like:

find -iname " _.txt_ " -exec mv -v {} /home/user \;

or

mv _.mp3 /whatever/folder/youd/like mv _.jpg /repeat/as/many/times/as/needed

would work. Is this what you had in mind? Hope I'm not way off base here.

EDIT: for some reason Hacker News edited out my asterisks and the letters
within are displayed as _italics_. Curious.

~~~
acesubido
Yep exactly! I know that it could be done via bash or a batch file. I just
wanted to solve this usual problem with a simple project that also allows me
to learn more about Scala since it's used at where I work.

~~~
spdmn
Ah, I see! Well that's as good of a place to start as any. Good luck in your
endeavours.

------
evincarofautumn
Kitten, a programming language based on zero-cost abstractions
([https://github.com/evincarofautumn/kitten](https://github.com/evincarofautumn/kitten)).
Competing in the same space as C++, Rust, and Nimrod. Statically typed, type-
inferred, stack-based, higher-order, GC optional, with an effect system to
manage side effects. Very much a work in progress, but you should stow it in
your brain as a systems language to try in the future.

------
bpodgursky
Open-source visualization of our solar neighborhood:
[http://uncharted.bpodgursky.com/](http://uncharted.bpodgursky.com/) (source
[https://github.com/bpodgursky/uncharted](https://github.com/bpodgursky/uncharted))

~~~
siddboots
This is really nice. I would love to have the option of displaying a galactic
coordinate grid and other bearings, and perhaps labels on some notable stars.

Great work.

------
iamwil
1\. Cubehero - Hosting 3D printed projects
[https://cubehero.com](https://cubehero.com)

2\. Embossanova - Emboss images to surfaces in OpenSCAD
[https://cubehero.com/physibles/iamwil/embossanova](https://cubehero.com/physibles/iamwil/embossanova)

3\. Graftleaf and Graftweave - Graftconcept iPhone module back covers
[https://cubehero.com/physibles/iamwil/graftleaf](https://cubehero.com/physibles/iamwil/graftleaf)
[https://cubehero.com/physibles/iamwil/graftweave](https://cubehero.com/physibles/iamwil/graftweave)

~~~
lowglow
Hey, I covered cubehero on our site: [http://www.techendo.co/posts/3d-printed-
running-shoes](http://www.techendo.co/posts/3d-printed-running-shoes)

~~~
iamwil
Cool, thanks! I put the a link to the article in our press section.

------
Sir_Cmpwn
Lots of them.

Open source implementation of Minecraft
[https://github.com/SirCmpwn/Craft.Net](https://github.com/SirCmpwn/Craft.Net)

Reddit API wrapper
[https://github.com/SirCmpwn/RedditSharp](https://github.com/SirCmpwn/RedditSharp)

kernel written in z80 assembly
[https://github.com/KnightSoft/kernel](https://github.com/KnightSoft/kernel)

TI-8x emulator in javascript
[https://github.com/SirCmpwn/OpenTI](https://github.com/SirCmpwn/OpenTI)

And lots more [https://github.com/SirCmpwn](https://github.com/SirCmpwn)

~~~
johnmaddox
Are you human :). I wish i had the capability of your species.

------
cruppstahl
[http://hamsterdb.com](http://hamsterdb.com) \- a C++ key/value store.
hamsterdb is AFAIK the only key/value store which supports typed keys (i.e.
uint32, uint64, blobs). under the hood the btree optimizes the memory layout
for this type, just like a column store DBMS does. I'm now moving slowly
towards adding analytical functions, but it's still a long way to go.

------
motiejus
Docker replacement with emphasis on tool reusability. Docker made incremental
builds right, and I love the idea. However, it reimplemented the whole tooling
around it instead of using what's in there.

It will support FreeBSD/ZFS/Jails and Linux/LVM|BTRFS|ZFS/LXC on the first
release. My goal is to re-use existing tooling as much as possible.

I am writing it in Haskell.

~~~
baruch
What I would like in something like that is the ability to push from outside
an image to be used. Docker has push to a central location and then you need
to pull from it which makes it harder for a small setup like mine.

------
JamieLewis
An open source stream processing framework
([https://ghostream.com](https://ghostream.com)) - it isn't really ready for
the limelight yet, but you can find the code base on github
([https://github.com/ghostream/ghostream](https://github.com/ghostream/ghostream))
- final steps on the to do list are a few more example projects, a couple more
functional operators and to polish up the documentation.

It has hit the 80-20 scenario. The last 20% is taking 80% of the time :)But it
has let me quickly prototype a few little ideas
([http://jamielewis.me.uk/posts/2013-11-03-Mapping-
Earthquakes...](http://jamielewis.me.uk/posts/2013-11-03-Mapping-Earthquakes-
with-ghostream.html))

~~~
erichurkman
Slick. Aside from the issues listed in github, what is taking 80% of the time?
Did you expect the 80-20 split?

~~~
JamieLewis
Honestly, part of it is motivation. I keep getting distracted with other
things.

I expected it to go the 80-20 way, the initial ideas are not new ones, I have
been building similar frameworks for a few years.

The time is mostly spent on the more difficult problems like "How should
operators hang up when the program is closed?" " Should the program be
expected to close?" "Should there be a global context object, or a default
one" "Should an operator have a window by default or not"

There is no right answer, so its just a case of sucking it up and implementing
something, seeing if it works, and going from there.

Plus the side escapades with earthquakes and space weather and irc channels -
although implementing these little things does drive the bigger project.

I am hoping before the end of the year I can hit something I feel comfortable
slapping "1.0" on and move onto something else for a while and use it as a
base for working on some other ideas I have.

------
kitsune_
A columnar time series db with an lmdb backend - I have only just started and
it us quite a struggle.

A map / tile server written in go. So far MapBox' mbtiles work.

This came from a peculiar interest of mine, whether my city needs yet another
underground parking garage. So I started to scrape the public rss feed of the
parking system. I have some gigs of data by now and RethinkDB is not as
performant as I hoped it would be. There is no real query optimization as of
yet.

What I want to visualize is whether you can find a parking spot at a certain
point in time and reach a spot, for instance a shop, within a certain
threshold by foot. In short, if you want to shop at XXX will you have trouble
finding a parking spot?

------
baruch
I'm interested in finding more about disk failures (HDDs and SSDs), possibly
with an eye to create an advance warning system for increased chance of
multiple failures in a RAID system or the imminent failure of a single disk.

Blog is at [http://blog.disksurvey.org/](http://blog.disksurvey.org/)

Sub-parts on github:
[http://github.com/baruch/diskscan](http://github.com/baruch/diskscan) and
[http://github.com/baruch/disksurvey](http://github.com/baruch/disksurvey)

------
fotcorn
Firefox OS port to the HTC One: [https://github.com/firefoxos-htc-
one](https://github.com/firefoxos-htc-one)

Round-based RPG Game written in Java/libGDX:
[https://github.com/andef4/adventure-
game](https://github.com/andef4/adventure-game)

Whatsapp for FirefoxOS written in TypeScript:
[https://github.com/andef4/ch.bfh.bti7054.w2013.p.fxos_whatsa...](https://github.com/andef4/ch.bfh.bti7054.w2013.p.fxos_whatsapp)

All of them are still pre-alpha quality.

------
alashley
I'm working on a mobile/web app that lets users track their medication intake.
It will use nfc tags that you tap each time you take the medication, so
there's no risk of taking it more than the recommended number of times daily.
It will also keep track of an side-effects you experience and prompt you to
call the nearest pharmacy for refills. At the moment, I think I will target
Android for the mobile app.

------
Boldewyn
Almost all of the little spare time I have goes into
[http://Codepoints.net](http://Codepoints.net), presenting and explaining
Unicode codepoints.

 _Edit:_ The page is fully open source:
[https://github.com/Boldewyn/Codepoints.net](https://github.com/Boldewyn/Codepoints.net)

~~~
evincarofautumn
Nice design and a great resource. Unicode is a complex beast, and making it
easier to navigate and understand is a worthwhile goal, if only to improve how
Joe Programmer deals with non-English text.

------
agilebyte
Visualizing crime of a city I am moving into:
[https://github.com/radekstepan/deadmonton](https://github.com/radekstepan/deadmonton)

GitHub Burndown Chart: [https://github.com/radekstepan/github-burndown-
chart](https://github.com/radekstepan/github-burndown-chart)

~~~
spdmn
Cool map. Edmontonians don't generally like their city referred to as
"Deadmonton". However, the nickname rings true on so many levels. Good luck
with your move. Is it soon?

~~~
agilebyte
Thanks. Hmm the crime in your city is not _that_ out of whack compared to the
Canadian average. It actually made me feel safer about the city and will make
house hunting easier.

The move shall be in about 10 months time. Am in the process of reviewing the
different startups in the city currently. Are you involved in one?

~~~
spdmn
I'm glad you're doing the research before taking the leap. There are lots of
safe neighbourhoods and only a few I would avoid. Let me know if you have any
questions about city.

Unfortunately, I'm not involved with any startups at the moment but would love
to get involved with the right one (take a leap of my own). I moved back to
this city about a year ago after being overseas for six years. I rushed the
move due to family reasons and didn't properly set myself up in that regards.
I have the right personality, but I'm not confident in my skills. I need to
find a company where I can learn as well as contribute and flourish that way.

I hope you find something that suits you. Are you thinking of joining an
existing startup or doing something on your own?

~~~
agilebyte
Is there a way to contact you? Your profile does not say.

~~~
spdmn
Of course. You can reach out to me at _j.bryce.rogers@gmail.com_. We can
exchange additional contact details through email if need be.

------
garrettdreyfus
I just finished this weekend hack I really like.
[https://github.com/garrettdreyfus/Libstripper](https://github.com/garrettdreyfus/Libstripper)
It's a handy (i think) command line tool to extract the code you actually use
from css libraries like bootstrap.

Not much compared to other comments here!

~~~
wittjeff
Thank you for this. By the way, I found this topic to be a difficult one to
google for. Is there a magic search string or term of art that I'm missing?

~~~
garrettdreyfus
If you mean something to strip css libraries, I wasn't able to find something
equivalent on google. I also wasn't sure what to google for though.

------
lowglow
1\. A news/blogging platform: [http://techendo.co](http://techendo.co)

2\. I also organize and run the san francisco hacker news meetup.
[http://www.meetup.com/San-Francisco-Hacker-News-
Meetup/](http://www.meetup.com/San-Francisco-Hacker-News-Meetup/)

3\. Dev school grading site:
[http://schools.techendo.co](http://schools.techendo.co)

4\. Burrito: [http://burrito.techendo.co](http://burrito.techendo.co)

5\. Tribes: [http://tribes.techendo.co](http://tribes.techendo.co)

6\. Next up is an app that helps businesses find their distribution channels
-- to be released in a week or two.

7\. ..and finally a kickstarter for a hacker tool coming early next year.

Join us on #Techendo on freenode to chat. :)

------
krapp
[http://precis.gopagoda.com/](http://precis.gopagoda.com/) a threaded
outbound-link aggregator. It needs a lot of work but i'm hoping to turn it
into something cool. Currently incredibly slow because it's on a pagodabox
free account and has no caching whatsoever. Also bootstrap and most of the
buttons don't do anything still.

also
[https://gist.github.com/kennethrapp/ccb392c399d72efd8b0d](https://gist.github.com/kennethrapp/ccb392c399d72efd8b0d)
a terminally unfinished Hacker News userscript to handle
block/unblock/following users.

------
abengoam
I am tired of repeating this again and again, so I am doing some yak shaving
and creating a hosted rest service for managing user accounts and
authentication. I will use it as basic infrastructure for future projects.

~~~
johnmurch
Rather than a hosted/solution - I would be think a program language specific
(node/php/java) solution would be more useful. For example - something like
$199 for lifetime use for account/oauth/etc system that you can use on any
project. Maybe even have additional "packages" like invite friend, etc. Just a
thought.

------
rakoo
1\. A gmail-inspired MUA: [https://github.com/sup-
heliotrope/sup](https://github.com/sup-heliotrope/sup)

2\. A bittorrent client in go: [https://github.com/rakoo/taipei-
torrent](https://github.com/rakoo/taipei-torrent)

3\. A bittorrent-sync Libre alternative:
[https://github.com/rakoo/zinc](https://github.com/rakoo/zinc)

4\. Yet another pubsubhubbub hub, this time in go:
[https://github.com](https://github.com) /rakoo/psgb

------
igvadaimon
International social network for freedivers -
[http://theabyss.de/](http://theabyss.de/)

With buddyfinder, user blogs, as well as list of freediving spots and events.

------
amrit_b
I made embedding transcoded videos as simple as using the <img> tag -->
[http://transcode.io](http://transcode.io)

Working on the production version atm.

~~~
brandonhsiao
I hate to be the guy who points this out, but heads up--you have an extra
apostrophe in "its" on the front page. Normally I'd keep quiet, but since it's
your headline...

~~~
gembird
Didn't get it, what are you talking about?

~~~
davewasthere
It should be:

Video transcoding in its simplest form.

~~~
amrit_b
Hey thanks davewasthere! I will correct in the next release.

------
caulagi
1\. A community driven listing of events around you -
[http://sntd.pw](http://sntd.pw) \-
[https://github.com/caulagi/sntd](https://github.com/caulagi/sntd)

2\. A website for children to share their toys -
[http://toystori.com](http://toystori.com) \-
[https://github.com/caulagi/toystori](https://github.com/caulagi/toystori)

~~~
kyriakos
the toy sharing idea is really nice!

------
NicoJuicy
A personal automated email sender, using vars and conditional statements (Eg.
Multiple languages are possible, we live in a country where most of them
speak: french, dutch, german or english, so that's a big + over here).

Create a poll (or mail) and mail them to clients when you sold for > 1000 €
should be an option :)

It's actually meant to get feedback (automated) from clients with a more
personal touch or to follow up on a sale of 1 month ago (how the car is, ...)

------
louyang
News search engine: [http://wintria.com](http://wintria.com) Java applet games
(from a while ago):
[http://codelucas.com/pages/rocketboy.html](http://codelucas.com/pages/rocketboy.html)
[http://codelucas.com/pages/island-
overlord.html](http://codelucas.com/pages/island-overlord.html)

Trying to learn some js gaming engines though.

------
dmcswain
A mobile web app ([https://treycent.com](https://treycent.com)) that lets you
create voice-enabled question answering sites by tagging internet or intranet
content with spoken questions. After a while you end up with a private Siri: a
site capable of answering questions relevant to your team. Also working on a
companion Google Glass app.

------
ACow_Adonis
Wrote this recently:
[https://communities.sas.com/docs/DOC-2462](https://communities.sas.com/docs/DOC-2462)

Industrial size data linkage in SAS.

I'm pretty sure I can make it even faster in Lisp, but just finished doing the
SAS version and haven't gotten round to it. Don't know if its HN type
material, but its cool to be done.

------
eranation
Scala tutorials ([http://scalatutorials.com](http://scalatutorials.com)) -
it's a "try scala code in your browser" (powered by scalakata.com) and has a
basic tour at the moment, but I'm working on making it more like try ruby /
codecademy, much more work than I thought by the way

------
stevekemp
A system to test blog/forum-comments for spam in real-time:
[http://blogspam.net/](http://blogspam.net/)

A list of pubs in Edinburgh: [http://edinburgh.io/](http://edinburgh.io/)

A mail client: [http://lumail.org/](http://lumail.org/)

~~~
ozh
Interested in blogspam, do you have some overall stats, akismet style?
[http://akismet.com/about/](http://akismet.com/about/)

~~~
stevekemp
It seems to average 10-14 days to reject another million spam comments, from
this load-graph:

[http://blogspam.net/load/](http://blogspam.net/load/)

(I've got stats going back the past two months or so, when the server was
reimplemented in node.js.)

------
qzervaas
I've just started a site that aggregates open public transit data feeds. It
lets you quickly see differences between feed versions, discover new feeds,
and I'm working on APIs to easily bring in better real time data into apps

[http://transitfeeds.com](http://transitfeeds.com)

~~~
majc2
Interesting - I'm working in this area too; more on the consumption of transit
feeds - have noticed in the UK at least that there are a ton of T&Cs thrown
around these feeds, do you think you have any issues repackaging like this?

~~~
qzervaas
It's definitely on the todo list to categorically make sure I'm complying with
each feed. I think the biggest thing I'll need to change is perhaps to not
allow download the zip of the most recent feed.

Can you share what it is you're working on?

------
amarraja
A UK based price and product tracking site ([http://salr.io](http://salr.io))

Almost there, but I've been working on it solo, and development stalled for a
bit whilst I struggled with motivational issues and analysis paralysis. Hope
to get something MVP-able very soon!

------
mmozuras
Currently, my main side-project is Pronto, quick automated code-review tool:
[https://github.com/mmozuras/pronto](https://github.com/mmozuras/pronto)
Intend to make a SaaS from its current library form, at some point, also.

A couple of others on the back burner.

------
rythie
1\. Helping people run faster: [https://cleverrun.com](https://cleverrun.com)

2\. Stats about where you spend your time:
[https://clevergeo.com](https://clevergeo.com)

3\. Something with pebble and it's accelerometer, probably related to sports.

~~~
iends
cleverrun uses data from Run Keeper? I'm assuming it can pull in information
from my Garmin somehow?

~~~
rythie
Currently CleverRun only works with RunKeeper. However, RunKeeper should be
able to pull Garmin stuff in, look at:
[http://runkeeper.com/apps/fit2app/47741](http://runkeeper.com/apps/fit2app/47741)
\- Then CleverRun will be able to get that data from RunKeeper.

------
preddict
A site for people to record their predictions, to say whether they agree or
not with other people's predictions and later to see who was right. Let's see
who can predict the best what will happen in the world!

[https://preddict.com](https://preddict.com)

~~~
ced83fra
Great idea ! Plus, your site does have good success as far as I can see!
Appart from jQuery & bootstrap, what other technologies have you used to
develop this site ?

Btw, is there a point system to reward people who predicts it right?

------
mooted1
Computer algebra system that yields the steps it takes to produce a result.
Mainly intended as an educational tool to help teach math. This is actually my
first side project since I (re)learned to program a few months ago—everything
I'm using to build this I learned at work.

------
wturner
I just started this web audio app to see if I could make something that
translates well to tablet devices, and help me learn php. The server isn't
hooked up but the front end works.
[http://helpknow.com/snd](http://helpknow.com/snd)

------
japhyr
An open teaching and learning resource for Python:
[http://introtopython.org](http://introtopython.org)

(source:
[https://github.com/ehmatthes/intro_programming](https://github.com/ehmatthes/intro_programming))

------
timmy-turner
A terminal emulator -
[https://github.com/hoeck/schirm](https://github.com/hoeck/schirm) \- using a
browser to render the screen, allowing programs to use HTML and Javascript as
an alternative output (via a CGI like interface).

------
ibarrajo
I'm making a social sharing application, dedicated to street food vendors,
it's called tacotuyo.. very early in development still (about 20 hrs in)
[http://tacotuyo-elninja.rhcloud.com](http://tacotuyo-elninja.rhcloud.com)

------
darrenkopp
SassyStudio, provides much needed support for SCSS in Visual Studio.

[https://github.com/darrenkopp/sassystudio](https://github.com/darrenkopp/sassystudio)

Currently it supports compiling css (via libsass), syntax highlighting,
outlining, and intellisense.

------
mm4p
My pet project is the development of the concept of "mind map for programming"
(mm4p). It is a mix between literate programming and visual programming with
the capacity to work with text file and any programming language you want.

My feel good project is Sahana Eden.

------
dazzla
Deal Drop (and now Tech Drop) - iOS/Android shopping apps
[http://www.getdealdrop.com](http://www.getdealdrop.com) Been working on it
for a few years. Nice side income but still trying to grow it to be my main
income.

------
vram22
xtopdf, a toolkit for PDF creation from other input formats.

xtopdf supports many input formats, and more can be plugged in. Runs on Linux,
Mac OS X, Windows (except for some platform-specific parts). Has a core
library and CLI, GUI and web apps built using the library. Written in Python.

xtopdf links:

Overview: [http://slid.es/vasudevram/xtopdf](http://slid.es/vasudevram/xtopdf)

Posts (with code) about using xtopdf:
[http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/xtopdf](http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/xtopdf)

Source code:
[https://bitbucket.org/vasudevram/xtopdf](https://bitbucket.org/vasudevram/xtopdf)

------
captn3m0
Open source github based jekyll blog editor that runs completely on client
side. [1] A CRM system, and a designer collaboration tool.

[1]: [https://github.com/captn3m0/potion](https://github.com/captn3m0/potion)

------
jlepis
WriteTracker - A resource for writer's to track the submission process as well
as find potential markets to submit their work.
[http://www.writetracker.com](http://www.writetracker.com)

------
shadesandcolour
I'm working on an iOS app that lets you manage and edit Jekyll websites on
Github. check it out
[https://github.com/bringel/staticly](https://github.com/bringel/staticly)

------
intellectronica
A youtube-based jukebox server in dart: [https://github.com/rounds/jukebox-
mode](https://github.com/rounds/jukebox-mode)

We use it at the office to queue songs a chatroom and listen together.

------
shaunrussell
My current side project is [http://upbeatapp.com](http://upbeatapp.com),
working on it with two co-workers, and having some success.

Been having fun with Go-lang koans and Angular.js uiRouter as well.

~~~
spdmn
I like this idea. Hope it catches on.

------
obsurvey
Interesting reading about all your projects. I'm working on
[http://muscula.com](http://muscula.com) Log JavaSript errors in production.
It installs like Google Analytics.

~~~
prakster
Will Muscula work on secure, logged-in pages?

~~~
prakster
Oh wait...I see that you do support https :-)

------
glazskunrukitis
I built a SSL certificate store GetSSL.me[0] and so far it has been really
great. Our goal is to make SSL certificates available to everyone.

[0] [https://getssl.me/](https://getssl.me/)

------
daliusd
Last weekend I have created
[http://microbezilla.sandbox.lt/](http://microbezilla.sandbox.lt/).

Now I'm working on HTML5 turn-based strategy multiplayer game about space
pirates.

------
mildavw
[https://findalakethatlookslikeadog.com](https://findalakethatlookslikeadog.com)

Started as a joke among my dev team and we've now sold a few shirts and plan
on developing the idea.

~~~
ozh
Curious: what tshirt merchant API is this built on?

~~~
mildavw
I found [http://printaura.com](http://printaura.com) via Google when we first
decided to wire the generator up to a t-shirt print service, then I saw a
[http://shirts.io](http://shirts.io) post on HN and wired them up too!

When each order is placed, we go with the printer that gives us the largest
margin. There is no bidding going on or anything, they just have different
prices for different products and calculate shipping fees differently.

edit: linkify printers

------
watermel0n
I am working on Readbox ([https://www.readbox.co](https://www.readbox.co)).
It's a news reader founded in collaboration with University of Naples Federico
II.

------
mikeroher
I'm making an online store in Rails for a specific target market (have to be
vague). I'm building it mostly on my own and I'm looking for a second
developer to help me out.

~~~
matiasb
sounds interesting, checkout my gh, also you may find contact data over there:
[https://github.com/matiasinsaurralde](https://github.com/matiasinsaurralde)

------
warcode
Streaming Twitter client in javascript since the last one I used died. Early
version at [https://deny.io/river/](https://deny.io/river/)

------
philipb
I'm making an offsite status page SaaS:
[https://statusutils.com](https://statusutils.com) Its in beta, and I could
use some feedback :)

------
fbnt
A News reading App based on the most popular news stories being shared in real
time on Twitter: [http://newspo.st](http://newspo.st)

------
git-pull
git/hg/svn repo mass-updater from a YAML / JSON file.
[http://pullv.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index.html](http://pullv.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index.html)

tmux workspace manager in python. JSON / YAML configs. session workspace
freezing.
[http://tmuxp.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index.html](http://tmuxp.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index.html)

------
younata
I have been building this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6618834](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6618834)

It's been fun. :D

------
pdrummond
An Android game called Foobit:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6800828](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6800828)

------
ds_
A service that allows single page ajax applications to be indexed with minimal
effort [http://crawlspa.com](http://crawlspa.com)

------
bearbin
MCServer, a open-source minecraft server:

[https://github.com/mc-server/MCServer](https://github.com/mc-server/MCServer)

------
300
Trying to build soomething which can help to job seekers:
[http://besthi.re/](http://besthi.re/)

------
bp999
Prototype of a site to search across twitter and instagram:
[http://much.ly](http://much.ly)

------
markosaurus
A console so we can share the API data from our Bitcoin asic miner without
allowing access to the console.

Soon to have google charts implemented.

------
prezjordan
Cleaver: 30-second slideshows for hackers

[http://jdan.github.io/cleaver](http://jdan.github.io/cleaver)

------
kranner
Speed-reading iOS app for ePub
[http://velocireaderapp.com](http://velocireaderapp.com)

------
david927
Brodlist: making it possible to query semantic data in a way that's easy and
fun.

Kaya: A new paradigm in software construction.

------
Leander_B
Private tech recruitment community: [http://likewise.io](http://likewise.io)

------
Vektorweg
Actually, i work on curve-based rasterization, to build a game later on it.

------
fawyd
A social "Things-to-do site" \- never miss a cool event again

------
dlhavema
Multiplayer Acquire client/server (android/php-mysql)

------
mesrine
1) Internet-Side for Magic Cards 2) little JavaScript-Game

------
hackNightly
A hosted call center solution using Node.js and RethinkDB

------
jamesbritt
A double-album (more or less) of songs and dance music.

------
ra00l
simple image optimization app:
[http://www.imgoptimize.com](http://www.imgoptimize.com)

------
anuaitt
Sharing Gmail Tasks gmailsharedtasks.com

------
matiasb
Co-browsing solution with go & redis

------
davedx
An invoice management app

A multiplayer RPG in JavaScript

------
hagope
a better trash can

~~~
gembird
interesting, what kind of trash can is that? can you provide some details,
thanks...

